# Hi-Rez Home Haunt



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## andjarnic (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy crap! That's some display!! I wish I had 400 ToTers. I think school nights are the worse for Halloween.. everybody is done by 7:30 or so. I love it when it's on Sat or Fri, or even Thur since the next day is last day of week. I have a few more years to set up some cool show for the sat/fri years of Halloween. I started in with DMX this year, but didn't get my VSA routine ready in time, so only used it to play 2 audio files to 4 speakers. I am hoping to get a DMXorcist board, possibly the Medussa board, and set up some trigger points. 

Where do you get your 3-axis skeleton. I'd love to have a few animated props with audio that I can fire up with my own audio tracks (hopefully it can cycle through various tracks) and trigger them when kids walk up. Not sure if DMXorcist can allow each trigger to fire off different sounds or not.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks! I wish Halloween was always the last Saturday of the month....that would be so much better!!! We went till about 10:00pm and then poof! The street was empty. We hand built our 3-axis skulls. Nic will be by soon with the tech info.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome Hollie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Can't wait for the video!!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, that just oozes excellence!

amk


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent setup and pics.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you so much, Kelly, Gus, AnnaMary and Garth!!!!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

inspirational


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I remember about falling out of my chair looking at last year's offering. This is nothing short of that level of excellence. What impresses me most is the level of detail you reach in every scene. The animation aside, the way you set everything up draws the viewer in as though they are part of the action. Looks absolutely amazing. Looking forward to the video as well.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks LIttleBlue! 

Thank you, jdubbya. We do work really hard on the details....but it's probably what kills us every year. I like to make everything seem as believable as possible. We put up a scare cam this year so hopefully we caught some great reactions!


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh wow...this is GORGEOUS! I've only been on here for a week, so forgive me for asking, but do you work in the industry? Your work looks so professional. Your graveyard especially looks like it's part of the Haunted Mansion ride. I LOVE IT!!! Do you have any tutorials up? I should go over and look. If not, you should!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

WOW Hollie, spot on perfect again this year! I can't believe you guys totally changed things from the pirates. I know it's a tremendous amount of work, especially considering the extraordinary details you guys add. But it really payed off, it's just beautiful. BTW hows Nic's knee?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I wish i was that talented to do something like that!!!! WONDERFUL! I am drooling!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Holly you and Nic did a fabulous job as usual. I loved your previous Pirate's theme so much and as someone already said, this is up to that same level of excellence. So the haunted house was part of your Interior courtyard set up? Sure felt like an home's interior. Did you guys have an outdoor fireplace to incorporate in the design or was that new to the setting? I'm trying to picture your yard's "floor" plan again and how you ran the ToTers thru. Think the yard space where the graveyard is went off to the left of the house? I will anxiously be waiting for your videos to see things in action and enjoy the kids' reactions. Really interested to see your prop effects as well. You got me intrigued about the 2-way mirror. 

BTW we created a courtyard as part of our landscaping design (still in progress) partially inspired by _your_ haunt last year. It's really nice to be able to create that intimate space for your haunt that you just don't get in the open and putting up wall flats can be expensive and when your not construction-minded a bit overwhelming. Plus you need to be mindful of the stability of it all. I picture using our courtyard in all kind of "room" sceanrios now. Not to say it's not a wonderful space to use during the rest of the year, but halloween usage played a big part which hubby guessed at early on. 

Thanks for the early pics to tease us with! Hope Nic is feeling better. Did he play a monster host that dragged his leg along while taking kids thru the haunt?


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wait, is the interior of the Haunted Mansion actually set up outside? At first I thought you transformed the inside of your house, but the comments by GOS about the courtyard has me wondering where you set up your display. Either way, it's totally off the chart and is an inspiration for how I like to decorate each year. I picked up a free organ this year and want to make the skeleton actually play it the way you describe - maybe over the next 2 years I can figure out how to do it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Frogkid in case you missed Hirez00's video last year when they did the Pirates theme--Here's the link to the thread. Be prepared to be floored!

BTW if you look closely at the mansion part of this year's haunt, you can see their concrete and brick patio in the atrium area which is open to the outdoors. 

More from their previous home haunts--2010. You can get glimpses of the space of the house they have to work with from some of the photos. Great detail everywhere.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

Weeping Angel - My hubby owns Hi-RezDesigns. He makes and sells professional Halloween props and effects. The cemetery is my baby and Haunted Mansion was definitely my inspiration. 

Halloween Lady - I can't believe we didn't do Pirates either. LOL! Nic felt he conquered that challenge and wanted to do something new. He loves building new stuff! He builds it. I paint/finish it. It's a crazy amount of work, especially because it's just the two of us. Nic's knee is still pretty messed up. He could only move in 1/4 speed but still managed to get it all done (while doing tech support for his products up until the 31st!) 

Nowhining - you can do it! It just takes time….lots and lots of time. 

Ghost of Spookie - The Haunted Mansion was a set we built inside our atrium. The fireplace was built into the set. We built two set walls and used fabric to curtain other portions of it as well as an existing wall. The 2-way mirror effect was awesome and got huge scares. We are already planning some new videos for it. 
That is very cool that you are building a courtyard. We love ours. And no, Nic didn't play the monster. He was busy just watching the reactions. It really was a riot to watch the reactions of the peeps. 

Frogkid11 - When you walk up to our house, the cemetery is on the right side which we put up a cemetery fence made of wood and pvc. The ToTs can't walk into it but can see it fully from the front and from the left side, which is the steps up to the front door. You walk through the front door into the atrium. The atrium is a 20x20 garden/courtyard with beams overhead. Plant beds run along all of the sides. 2 sides are floor to ceiling glass walls, another side is solid wall and the last wall is solid with a big sliding glass door. We built the Haunted Mansion set within this room…so its a room within a room. Congrats on picking up the organ. Nice score!

Here is what our house looks like pre-cemetery.


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

stunning work, very impressive!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hollie, is your home an Eichler? We have lots of Eichlers here in the Bay area and north of San Francisco. He did a lot of homes with atrium enclosed courtyards before you actually went through a door to the interior of the house. Your home sounds very much like one. Very desirous to buyers who love contemporary style and seeing nature around them. Famous for glass walls for a complete floor to ceiling view. I'm remembering your pirate video wall.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, it is! We live in the Granada Hills neighborhood he designed. They film alot on our street. Just recently, the filmed the new show, "Vegas", at the other end, which aired on the last episode. That's cool that you know his work!


----------



## Monty T. Freek (Oct 20, 2012)

Very.very impressive!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, beautiful work!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

This is just gorgeous.


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

Your set up is too amazing for words.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much. We really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW!!!!! So believable that it's unbelievable!!! Very detailed and life *undead*-like! A standing ovation is in order! A very well done to the both of you


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

O.....M....G!!! Such detail in every single photo!! You did such a fantastic job!!


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you for all the nice compliments.

I don't know about you guys, I don't know if it is Halloween depression or just plain exhaustion, but I've been wiped out (psychically and mentally) since Halloween. I decider to take a week off to recover and relax and let my knee heal from my fall a couple days before Halloween.

BUT ... even though we are BOTH exhausted, the ironic thing is ... we've already started planning our 2013 yard / home haunt and what we will be doing ...

I guess we are BOTH a little "sick".


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Holly that is one of the best Haunts I have seen on the forum....way cool!


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

Fantastic! Awesome attention to detail. I've neglected the inside decorations for too long - I'll have to get it together next year.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you! Thank you! Y'all are so sweet. We have gotten a good portion put away but I am with Nic....dude, I am soooooo tired! 

Cam, I never really got the inside decorations up. The living room hearth was the only thing I decorated with loads of pumpkins. My poor Halloween collections never made it out.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome job guys. Bummer I couldn't make it out this year. I was wondering what you guys were up to since I hadn't seen any updates for a bit. This year has been crazy for us and I almost didn't even do Halloween. We are in the process of selling and purchasing a new house so everything is crazy.

Can't wait to see what you guys cook up for next year! Tell Nic I hope he gets well soon!


----------

